
Google  Facebook On Mobile, But 4 Of 5 Mobile Media Minutes Spent In Apps - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/07/comscore-google-sites-top-facebook-on-mobile-but-4-out-of-5-mobile-media-minutes-spent-in-apps/
======
cleverjake
Your title is unclear - could you rephrase it?

